# Headset: Höre nur auf einer Seite



## Jfizzel (5. Februar 2013)

Hallo liebe buffed Community 

ich habe da ein problem mit meinem Headset.

Ich habe mir ein neues Headset bestellt.Das Steelseries Siberia V2.
Jetzt habe ich das angeschlossen und merke das ich nur auf der Rechte seite was höre.
Das war bei meinem alten Headset genauso. Deswegen habe ich gedacht das es kaput wäre und
habe mir das hier bestellt. Ich habe testweise mein neues Headset an mein Handy angeschlossen und
dort häre ich auf beiden seiten was und das sogar sehr gut.

Also muss irgendwas am Pc umgestellt worden sein oder so. Vorne beim soundstecker funzt nur eine seite beim headset und hinten auch.Das problem habe ich aber erst seid 1 woche. Ich habe dann mal unter sound einstellungen und balance geschaut aber die sind balanceiert.

Was soll ich nun tun


----------



## H2OTest (5. Februar 2013)

soundkarte put.

und wenn wir schon dabei sind:

aktuelle treiber? 
name des mainboards? 
linux? mac? windows? wenn ja welches?


----------



## Jfizzel (5. Februar 2013)

Zusammenfassung (Summe)
Hersteller	ASUSTeK Computer INC.
Modell	M4N68T
Version	Rev X.0x
Seriennummer	MT7006013605746

Treiber ist aktuell von der soundkarte und ich benutze Windows 7 64 bit version


----------



## exill (5. Februar 2013)

Nja, beim Siberia kann es auch ein Headset defekt sein, mein Siberia hat das selbe Problem -  wenn auch zwar erst nach ca ein einhalb Jahre Nutzung.


----------



## Ogil (5. Februar 2013)

Wenn es an einem anderen Geraet richtig funktioniert, dann wird es wohl nicht das Headset sein, welches defekt ist...


----------



## Lorachil (6. Februar 2013)

-- hier stand mist--


----------



## myadictivo (6. Februar 2013)

stecker auf richtig FESTE drin ?
hab hier auch öfters mal das problem, wenn ich meinen rechner etwas verschiebe und das eh schon auf zug gestellte audiokabel auch nur 5mm bewegt wird, plötzlich nur noch mono zu hören


----------



## Konov (6. Februar 2013)

Bestimmt falsches loch

Bestimmt falscher ausgang wo die klinke drinsteckt


----------

